

Review My App: iPhone Applications? - jasongullickson

Since I haven't seen one yet, I wasn't sure if it was proper etiquette to request a "Review My App" for anything other than a web-based application or website.<p>I would like to get some feedback from the HN community on my latest iPhone application, "Lent".  It's designed to be the easiest way to keep track of (and get back) things you lend out.<p>There is a free version available for hackers with iPhones interested in looking it over, the direct link to the app in iTunes is:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=320698262&#38;mt=8<p>A summary (which does not require iTunes or an iPhone) can be found here:<p>http://www.gullicksonlaboratories.com/lent<p>Thank you, Jason J. Gullickson
======
sepa
I like the idea, but I always thought that the action of lending something,
involves a somewhat laid back attitude, meaning that if I lend something it
might be just because I don't mind when I'm getting that item back. So why
would I need an app to follow the people that borrow things from me?

~~~
michaelawill
It would be unreasonable to say everyone falls neatly into that category. I
like the idea. It might make some iPhone owners more likely to lend out their
stuff. People that wouldn't normally.

------
aik
From the site: "The first time you get back a book, video, tool, etc. - Lent
pays for itself."

This seems like a questionable remark to me. Who's to say you would have
forgotten you lent the item out without Lent? I nearly feel offended as my
memory is quite good.

I could see myself using this if I lived in a dorm with a lot of random people
who enjoyed mingling in my room and I was a collector of material goods.

~~~
aik
Speaking of that, marketing it towards certain people could make it more
attractive. Maybe you could release different versions - Lent: Dorm edition.
Lent Classic. Lent: Family edition...

~~~
michaelawill
This sounds like Windows Home, Windows Professional, Windows Enterprise and
Windows Ultimate... Lent sounds more like a 1 shoe fits all.

~~~
aik
I agree. I guess my main point was that an app like that could spread like a
virus if placed in the right hands within a tight community like a college
dorm. At the same time, it seems a little anal/nerdy to take a picture of an
item before you hand it off. "Yeah you can borrow that, one sec though, let me
take a picture of it and document that you were the one who borrowed it." It
needs to be as simple and effortless as possible.

------
platform45
Thats a super cool app, I am forever lending out DVD's and never getting them
back because I don't write it down - nice one man!

Josie @platform45

